# PIC REQ: ABA block w/ 1.8 counterflow head



## RendSever (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm looking for some pictures of what this setup looks like, fully installed in-car or otherwise, and haven't really found any good ones.
I searched, but if you know of a thread that decently addresses this and I missed it, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: PIC REQ: ABA block w/ 1.8 counterflow head (RendSever)*

Why do you need pics? I am sure it looks like every other 8v engine bay.


----------



## RendSever (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: PIC REQ: ABA block w/ 1.8 counterflow head (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_Why do you need pics? I am sure it looks like every other 8v engine bay.

I'm a visual person.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: PIC REQ: ABA block w/ 1.8 counterflow head (RendSever)*

Found this on the net.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: PIC REQ: ABA block w/ 1.8 counterflow head (RendSever)*

There's a lousy picture of one on my website but in terms of appearance, it looks almost identical to a stock 1.8L with with just a few minor differences.


----------



## RendSever (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: PIC REQ: ABA block w/ 1.8 counterflow head (ABA Scirocco)*

Thank you for the responses.
What is the compression with a stock ABA bottom/pistons and an unaltered 1.8 head?


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

10:1


----------



## pewpewlasers (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: (mk2gtilover)*

ill post of pic of mine the car later today for ya, i cut my head as much as possible, currently at 11:1


----------



## pewpewlasers (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: (pewpewlasers)*


----------



## pewpewlasers (Jun 12, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4676056


----------

